# P0343 2001 Jetta won't go over 3000 rpm.



## RayMF (Jul 22, 2009)

Customer came with the following complaint: "engine will not go beyond 3000 rpm."
Another mechanic already changed the Camshaft Position Sensor (CMP). However, code P0343 is present. 
I decided to repeat the repair (replaced the CMP) since all wiring had been tested and passed. The timing marks were carefully checked according to Mitchell1 and voltage is according to specs.
After replacing the CMP for the second time and verifying wiring & harness connectors I decided to install a new ECM. 
The car still shows the same code P0343 and won't go beyond 3000 rpm. Any clue?
It's a 2001 Jetta with a 2.0 AVH and manual transmission.


_Modified by RayMF at 2:37 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## munimonkey2 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: P0343 2001 Jetta won't go over 3000 rpm. (RayMF)*

Not trying to hijack your thread! 
I don't have a solution but I have the same issue. 2001 Jetta 2.0l AVH automatic. The P0343 would pop up loose power. Clear the code and it would be fine for a while. Then it was on constantly, I changed cam sensor and timing belt drove it the same thing. The code doesn't seam to come on as much but if I give it anything more than 1/4 throttle it falls on its face and won't rev. Searched every where still looking for help.


----------



## Sage79 (May 10, 2009)

Bump this issue. Mine's a 2003 AVH 2.0 manual Jetta wagon. It first showed up after long hot runs and the next
time the car started it would start hard, run fine, but not rev over 3000 rpm. MIL Code 17746 (Camshaft position senor open circuit/short to B+) After several hours of sitting it would be fine. I had the camshaft sensor replaced, the wiring checked, and the crankshaft sensor too, now never revs over 3000 rpm. What can it be??? :banghead:


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Im working a similar issue with my car not going over 3000 rpms, but it has been sitting for a few years after an accident. I had a bunch of open circuits on the cylinder ignitions. I replaced the fuel pump relay and they all went away except for 17746 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) Open or Short to Plus. I will more than likely have time this weekend to check through things. if i get it working correctly this weekend I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd go back to the timing belt and associated components. Sounds like it's probably off a tooth...


----------



## Sage79 (May 10, 2009)

Well on mine it turns out it was the camshaft sensor but the aftermarket one the mechanic put on was also bad. Put on a VW one and everything's cool!


----------

